# Local stuff happening



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Yahoo Groups <[email protected]>
April/May activities

*Saturday, April 30, 1:00* Take a guided nature paddle on the Holly Mill Pond. We'll explore the channels that are usually hidden in the later months. 

*Saturday, May 14 1:00 - 4:00pm* *FREE kayak demo *@ Linden Mill Pond sponsored by Keepers of the Shiawassee and *Summit Sports of Brighton.* Try before you buy. They will also bring SUP boards, the latest in paddling.

*Monday, May 16 5:00*, Linden's Shiawassee River sign dedication and *Keepers first full moon paddle*. We'll paddle to Lake Ponemah, around the island then back to the Linden Hotel for dinner. 


*Contact Fairbanks Canoes and Kayaks 
-- if you or a friend , need a boat ,
for Linden/Fenton/Holly area paddles, 
810-287-9618 or **[email protected]

-
-
*


----------

